# Looking for a new home in Canada



## pisces1971 (Dec 6, 2007)

Hello,

I currently live in the United States and am looking to move to Canada. I was planning on moving east of Ontario(although am open to suggestions) especially more of the maritime provinces. I am looking for a place with a lower cost of living and decent job opportunities. Any suggestions? I have briefly looked at Halifax Nova Scotia, Saint Johns NB, Charlottetown PEI, but have yet to check out Newfoundland. 

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## tinamarie27 (Dec 6, 2007)

I am looking for the same so if you find out anything please share!
tina


----------



## CanadianGal (Dec 7, 2007)

I would not consider NFLD- as much as my Newfy friends would hate it they would agree. It has rugged beauty, harsh winters, you can't understand much said, although the people are very warm and friendly. I am serious-sometimes we don't understand a darn word they say. They have a lovely and confusing lingo of their own with an accent that is endearing, but leaves a person utterly lost in a conversation!. Mainly though, most Newfies have to leave the province to get good jobs. It is a poorer province but in the future that may change with offshore oil etc. For opportunity Newfies leave their home for Ontario and Alberta and B.C. But every single one of them loves their province and misses it dearly. I mean they get misty eyed. ALL OF THEM! They plan to retire back home where homes are dead-give it away cheap (lack of work) but everything else is expensive(gas and groceries).
A greater bunch of salt of the earth folk you'll never meet.


----------

